# Hệ thống Điện > Board điều khiển khác >  mạch hồi tiếp

## sunan2105

Em gà mờ chút mong các bác chỉ bảo
chả là em hay đứng máy CNC công nghiệp, thấy bảo nó có cái mạch hồi tiếp gì đó để toàn bộ hệ thống điều khiển là hệ kín,
Còn máy gỗ thì chỉ là mạch hở, nên không chính xác cao được.
Bác nào biết chỉ cho em chút kiến thức cái này. em thấy nếu dùng servo rồi thì đã gọi là có hồi tiếp chưa (từ động cơ về driver) hay là cần phải có cái gì đó phản hồi về tận mạch trung tâm (NC, hoặc Mach3)
Nhưng em chả thấy hai cái mạch NC, mach3 trên thị trường nó còn hở ra cái chỗ cắm nào khác để mà cắm một cái mạch nào khác
phải chăng nó không hỗ trợ cái món hồi tiếp này, và nếu muốn có thì phải chọn loại mạch nào khi chế máy ah. Và em cũng chả thấy ai bán cái mạch hồi tiếp gì gì ấy ah.
cám ơn các bác.

----------


## nhatson

http://www.cncroutersource.com/closed-loop-system.html

theo quan điểm của em thì full colsed loop xịn hơn ( encoder đưa về cnc controller)
máy xịn nữa em thấy nó dùng thước quang để đưa về controller chứ ko dùng encoder của motor ah ( loại bỏ lun độ rơ của cơ khí nếu có)

----------

sunan2105

----------


## thuhanoi

Còn hở là nó không có cái đường đỏ đỏ đó

----------

sunan2105

----------


## Tuanlm

Thực ra trong Mach3 cho phép thực hiện điều khiển vòng kín đấy. Có một đường tín hiệu báo về khi motor hoàn tất lệnh đk từ PC. Cái này dùng với ac servo hay với step 5 phase thì ok. Còn step 2 phase thì chưa có cơ hội thử.

Config->Port and pin-> Mill Options ->Loop control

----------

sunan2105

----------


## nhatson

> Thực ra trong Mach3 cho phép thực hiện điều khiển vòng kín đấy. Có một đường tín hiệu báo về khi motor hoàn tất lệnh đk từ PC. Cái này dùng với ac servo hay với step 5 phase thì ok. Còn step 2 phase thì chưa có cơ hội thử.


báo cáo, colsed loop phải đo bằng encoder hoặc linear scale + dk real time các trục chứ ah, step nó mất bước thì báo làm sao ah

----------


## Tuanlm

Hì hì. Vòng kín nửa vời mà. Nhưng hiệu quả với servo lắm.

----------


## sunan2105

Trên thị trường hiện nay nên dùng nhũng đồ nghề nào kết hợp với nhau để có thêm cái hồi tiếp đó khi chế máy ah.
Bac nhâtson nói dùng thước quang, vậy đưa tín hiệu thước quang về mạch thế nào vậy bác.

----------


## nhatson

> Trên thị trường hiện nay nên dùng nhũng đồ nghề nào kết hợp với nhau để có thêm cái hồi tiếp đó ah.
> Bac nhâtson nói dùng thước quang, vậy đưa tín hiệu thước quang về mạch thế nào vậy bác.


báo cáo, các loại rẻ tiền thì ko đưa về được ah, mấy loại chuyen dụng đưa về được thì nhiều nghìn mỹ kim ah, em cũng chưa nghịch

với mach3 thì dùng thêm phần cứng ngoài chắc cũng 1 2k
http://www.galilmc.com/products/dmc-40x0.php
http://www.machsupport.com/wp-conten...alilPlugIn.pdf


linuxcnc em nghĩ có thể dùng card của mesa
http://wiki.linuxcnc.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?Mesa_Cards
http://www.mesanet.com/fpgacardinfo.html

em chưa dùng, nhưng xem wa, nên quảng cáo thế thôi nhé, miễn bảo hành ah  :Smile:

----------

